# 

## gonzo93

Witam.
Czy ktoś kiedyś posługiwał się ostrzałką do wierteł firmy BASS? Planuję duże zużycie wierteł do metalu (sztachety i płot) i nie uśmiecha mi się kupowanie wierteł w ilościach hurtowych....
Czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z taką ostrzałką jak na zdjęciu poniżej?

----------


## admiro

> Witam.
> Czy ktoś kiedyś posługiwał się ostrzałką do wierteł firmy BASS? Planuję duże zużycie wierteł do metalu (sztachety i płot) i nie uśmiecha mi się kupowanie wierteł w ilościach hurtowych....
> Czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z taką ostrzałką jak na zdjęciu poniżej?


Nie wiem ile to kosztuje, ale wydaje mi się, że porządne wiertła (np. kobaltowe) będą sporo tańsze.

Ja wszystkie prace przy ogrodzeniu obskoczyłem jednym wiertłem, a przed nim zużyłem chyba z 5 dziadostwa chińskiego na jedną dziurkę 8mm.

Chińszczyzna po naostrzeniu będzie w dalszym ciągu jednorazowa.

----------


## bst

Warto o ile masz tam sciernice diamentowa. A pewnie tak nie jest.
Po kilku ostrzeniach umieszczona tam sciernica sie odksztalci i nie uzyskasz poprawnego ksztaltu ostrza.
Lepiej nauczyc sie ostrzyc z ręki. Nie jest to wcale takie trudne, a mozesz dostosowywac wiertlo do danego materialu.
Lub jak nadmienil przedmowca, kupowac dobre wiertla (kobaltowe, widiowe itp).

----------


## Jerzysio

Potwierdzam j.w.
Ostrzenie z "ręki" wcale nie jest trudne, potrenuj na starych wiertłach.
Pzdr
J

----------


## gonzo93

Witam
Toto na obrazku powyżej kosztuje ok 80zł. Wiertła które ostatnio kupowałem 25zł za sztukę i raczej nie było chińskie. Szlifierki zwykłej też nie mam więc "z ręki" nie naostrzę. Też zastanawiam się co w przypadku zużycia kamienia który tam jest... Może faktycznie kupić zwykłą szlifierkę i będzie prościej z kamieniami do niej.

----------


## beton44

do ostrzenia wierteł 
nie trzeba szlifierki - wystarczy tarcza ścierna /ubity kawałek/
i trzymając wiertło w ręce je naostrzysz posuwając po tej tarczy
/bo tam trzeba bardzo niewiele tego metalu zebrać/

no takie do średnicy powiedzmy 10mm to pójdzie w miarę,
jakieś takie 30mm to będą problemy fizyczne  :Confused:

----------


## pblochu

Szczególnie jak wyszczypie 
Szczególnie jak masz porządne wiertło 

Dobra ściernica korund z lepiszczem żywicznym i prosta  szlifierka
W ostateczności szlifierką kątową też ostrzyłem

----------


## bigmario4

> W ostateczności szlifierką kątową też ostrzyłem


W ostateczności to i o beton też naostrzymy,tylko jak??
Używam od kilku lat przystawki na wiertarkę do ostrzenia wierteł,zaden kamień się nie odkształca za każdym razem ostrzy tak samo.(spróbujcie "z ręki dobrze zaostrzyć np wiertło 2 mm)
Jak dla mnie ta maszynka powinna sie spisywać równie dobrze.

----------


## gonzo93

> Używam od kilku lat przystawki na wiertarkę do ostrzenia wierteł,zaden kamień się nie odkształca za każdym razem ostrzy tak samo.(spróbujcie "z ręki dobrze zaostrzyć np wiertło 2 mm)
> Jak dla mnie ta maszynka powinna się spisywać równie dobrze.


Dzięki. Właśnie chodziło mi o opinie człowieka który użytkuje podobne ustrojstwo.  :big grin:

----------


## Mały Mariusz

Do ostrzenia wierteł najlepsza jest zwykła szlifierka stołowa .Troche nauki ,i będzie ok.
Ćhciałbym zobaczyć jak to się ostrzy o beton bo tyle lat pracuję z narzędziami a takiego czegoś nie widziałem   :Wink2:

----------


## perm

> Do ostrzenia wierteł najlepsza jest zwykła szlifierka stołowa .Troche nauki ,i będzie ok.
> Ćhciałbym zobaczyć jak to się ostrzy o beton bo tyle lat pracuję z narzędziami a takiego czegoś nie widziałem


To proste, plujesz na beton i jazda! Po jakichś 4 godzinach wiertło będzie jak brzytew. Widiowe po 4 tygodniach  :smile: .

----------


## pblochu

> Używam od kilku lat przystawki na wiertarkę do ostrzenia wierteł,zaden kamień się nie odkształca za każdym razem ostrzy tak samo.(spróbujcie "z ręki dobrze zaostrzyć np wiertło 2 mm)


Fi 2 to duuuże wiertło
fi 0,3 i niżej to wyzwanie   :big grin:  

Co Wy wszyscy z tym "odkształcaniem" ściernicy - przecież to nie plastelina
Dobrze dobrana ściernica powinna się zużywać ale nie sypać - normalny efekt samo-ostrzenia  
Nową ściernicę oraz po dłuższym użytkowaniu i  tak trzeba obciągnąć np tak zwanym koksikiem
*gonzo93*
Chcesz profesjonalnej wypowiedzi - dobre wiertła oddaje się do ostrzenia na profesjonalne ostrzałki ale tu płacisz nawet kilkaset zł za mm (takich wierteł się nie kupuje tylko dzierżawi i płaci za zużycie).  Normalne ostrzy się na szlifierkach stołowych z ręki - *ale jak się obawiasz o jakość szlifu* a masz w zanadrzu trochę kasy wówczas *możesz nabyć taką ostrzałkę* 
Dobra zwykła stołowa szlifierka posłuży Panu lata i przyda się do ostrzenia różnych innych przedmiotów, fazowania, oszlifowywania, wyrównywania etc
Tandetne wiertła się wyrzuca

----------


## pblochu

*gonzo93*
Napisz wreszcie co oznacza  duże zużycie wierteł
produkcja wielkoseryjna, masowa, wiercenie w stalach ulepszonych, kutych 

Może raczej warto zainwestował w dobre profesjonalne wiertła a nie w tandetę z hipermarketu

----------


## gonzo93

> *gonzo93*
> Napisz wreszcie co oznacza  duże zużycie wierteł
> produkcja wielkoseryjna, masowa, wiercenie w stalach ulepszonych, kutych 
> Może raczej warto zainwestował w dobre profesjonalne wiertła a nie w tandetę z hipermarketu


Witam.
Jak kupuje wiertła to te z 4-5 gwiazdkami (koszt powyżej 20zł/szt).
Mam w planach założenie sztachet na płot. Szacuję, że sztachet będzie ok 300 i w każdej 6 dziur (sztachety wysokie na 180-200 i szerokie na 10cm).
 To jest moja "produkcja wielkoseryjna"  :wink:  Sztachety będą przykręcane śrubami zamkowymi (z półokrągłym łbem) do profili zamkniętych 27x40x2.

Uprzedzam pytania i sugestie, że po co tyle śrub i że można samowiercącymi.... Ja podjąłem taką decyzję i spróbuję ją zrealizować.

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał pblochu
> 
> *gonzo93*
> Napisz wreszcie co oznacza  duże zużycie wierteł
> produkcja wielkoseryjna, masowa, wiercenie w stalach ulepszonych, kutych 
> Może raczej warto zainwestował w dobre profesjonalne wiertła a nie w tandetę z hipermarketu
> 
> 
> Witam.
> ...



Koncepcja płotu bardzo dobra. Porównywalną ilość otworów dla sztachet (fi 6,5mm) wykonywałem ostatnio przy użyciu wiertła za 5 zł. Zużyłem 2 sztuki (jedno zużył mi pracownik po 50 otworach). Wiercone było w ściance 3mm.
Przy wierceniu ręcznym płaceniu za dobre wiertło nie popłaca. Przy wietarkach stołowych i na statywie, przy dużych średnicach otworów - jak najbardziej. Oczywoiście nie nazywajmy wiertłami takich, które wyginają się w trakcie wiercenia.

----------


## pblochu

ostatnio zakładałem sztachety - 160mb zużyłem 2 wiertła - bo jedno złamałem - gadulstwo z bąblem i trafienie w szew - cenna lekcja dla młodego
drugie się lekko nad tępiło (trzeba było mocniej docisnąć wiertarkę lub iść po drabinę  - włączyłem szlifierkę kątową położyłem ją na glebie przyłożyłem wiertło obróciłem i dowierciłem ostatnie otwory
Wiertła narzędziowe ok 50 zł\szt 
to jedno posłuży jeszcze że ho ho ale w twoim przypadku kupiłbym ze 3szt po max 15 (nie CE China Export) i dałbym sobie spokój

----------


## rpawlak

Myślę, że powinieneś potrenować wiercenie. Ostatnio przykręciłem 600 sztachet po 4 otwory (3,5mm) kazda. Kupiłem sobie 4 sztuki wierteł po 8 PLN/szt i teraz 3 mi się walają po szufladzie, bo to czwarte wciąż sprawne.

----------


## gonzo93

> Myślę, że powinieneś potrenować wiercenie. Ostatnio przykręciłem 600 sztachet po 4 otwory (3,5mm) kazda. Kupiłem sobie 4 sztuki wierteł po 8 PLN/szt i teraz 3 mi się walają po szufladzie, bo to czwarte wciąż sprawne.


Witam.
Chcesz powiedzieć, że wywierciłeś 2400 otworów w metalu i wiertło dalej działa??  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Też bym chciał mieć takie wiertła.
Co do trenowania wiercenia to wiertarkę mam dobrą (750W), parę w rękach też. No chyba, że jeszcze jest jakaś tajemnica wiercenia której ja nie poznałem. Jestem otwarty na sugestie...

----------


## m.k.k

niskie obroty (ale chodzi o przekładnię, a nie elektroniczne obniżanie prędkości)
chłodzenie wiertła
brak bocznego bicia

----------


## gonzo93

> niskie obroty (ale chodzi o przekładnię, a nie elektroniczne obniżanie prędkości)
> chłodzenie wiertła
> brak bocznego bicia


Ok spróbuję, zobaczymy...  :wink:

----------


## pblochu

Prędkość Skrawania jest określona dla danego materiału więc prędkość obrotowa jest ściśle powiązana ze średnicą narzędzia i zadanym posuwem. Mocne dociskanie narzędzia do materiału nie ma sensu - niszczy układ i świadczy o złym doborze parametrów oraz o tępym narzędziu

----------


## perm

> Mocne dociskanie narzędzia do materiału nie ma sensu - niszczy układ i świadczy o złym doborze parametrów oraz o tępym narzędziu


To dlaczego w wiertarkach pionowych uzywa się przekładni do zwiększenia siły nacisku?

----------


## edde

nacisk (posuw) przy obróbce skrawaniem powinien być odpowiednio dobrany tak samo jak prędkość obrotowa narzędzia/materiału do rodzaju obrabianego materiału i użytego narzędzia

----------


## gonzo93

> nacisk (posuw) przy obróbce skrawaniem powinien być odpowiednio dobrany tak samo jak prędkość obrotowa narzędzia/materiału do rodzaju obrabianego materiału i użytego narzędzia


Witam
Widzę, że powiało wyższą nauką  :wink:  To jak określić i dobrać siłę nacisku na wiertarkę wiercąc wiertłem fi6 z prędkością 1000obr/min w profilu zamkniętym o ściankach grubości 2mm?

----------


## perm

> Napisał edde
> 
> nacisk (posuw) przy obróbce skrawaniem powinien być odpowiednio dobrany tak samo jak prędkość obrotowa narzędzia/materiału do rodzaju obrabianego materiału i użytego narzędzia
> 
> 
> Witam
> Widzę, że powiało wyższą nauką  To jak określić i dobrać siłę nacisku na wiertarkę wiercąc wiertłem fi6 z prędkością 1000obr/min w profilu zamkniętym o ściankach grubości 2mm?


Nie przejmuj się bzdurami  :smile: . Przyciskasz tak by wiertło nie zwalniało za bardzo i tyle.

----------


## edde

do mnie pijesz z tymi bzdurami??
bo chyba czytasz bez zrozumienia... ok, zawsze możesz wiertarkę na 3 tys. obrotów przytknąć do stali, albo zmniejszyć na marketowej wiertarce pokrętełkiem obroty do min i zaprzeć sie nogami i rękami, może się samo przewierci... :Roll:  
*gonzo93*, a nawet jakby Ci ktoś precyzyjnie policzył tę siłę nacisku to jak zamierzasz równą precyzją to osiągnąć  :Wink2:  w ręcznej wiertarce - metodą prób i błędów, na czuja  :Wink2:

----------


## perm

> do mnie pijesz z tymi bzdurami??
> bo chyba czytasz bez zrozumienia... ok, zawsze możesz wiertarkę na 3 tys. obrotów przytknąć do stali, albo zmniejszyć na marketowej wiertarce pokrętełkiem obroty do min i zaprzeć sie nogami i rękami, może się samo przewierci... 
> *gonzo93*, a nawet jakby Ci ktoś precyzyjnie policzył tę siłę nacisku to jak zamierzasz równą precyzją to osiągnąć  w ręcznej wiertarce - metodą prób i błędów, na czuja


Może to niewłaściwe określenie, bzdury to oczywiście nie są i nie tyczy się akurat tylko Twojego posta, mojego pierwszego i innych podobnych tu również. To raczej takie gadanie trochę bez związku bo i tak wiercenia z ręki uczysz się metodą prób i błędów.

----------


## batko lenin

Ja zawsze ostrzę "z ręki"- śp. Tata mnie nauczył...  :Wink2:   Odnośnie zapierania się " rencamy i nogamy" przy wierceniu: ma to miejsce przy wierceniu np. w stainless-ie... Jak nie ma dobrego i o odpowiednim kącie wiertła, to porażka.

----------


## gonzo93

Widzę, że chyba temat się wyczerpał.... Właśnie dziś próbowałem różnymi metodami wiercić i stwierdziłem, że najlepsze rezultaty osiąga się przez bardzo wolne wiercenie i umiarkowany docisk. Efektem są długie wióry w postaci skręconych sprężynek.
aha, nie miałem ani w ogólniaku, ani na studiach "obróbki skrawaniem", więc nie wiem jaka jest teoria robienia dziur w stali. :oops:  

ps.  Całkowicie nie łapię jaka jest różnica pomiędzy obniżaniem obrotów za pomocą pokrętełka na spuście, a obniżaniem za pomocą przekładni  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   Przecież liczy się efekt finalny - obroty wrzeciona i wiertła, ale ja się nie znam....

----------


## bigmario4

> ps.  Całkowicie nie łapię jaka jest różnica pomiędzy obniżaniem obrotów za pomocą pokrętełka na spuście, a obniżaniem za pomocą przekładni    Przecież liczy się efekt finalny - obroty wrzeciona i wiertła, ale ja się nie znam....


Przekladnia zmniejsza obroty a zwiększa moc.
Elektronika zmniejsza obroty i moc.(kółko)
Czasami do szlifierek stołowych były dodawane przystawki do ostrzenia wierteł ale dawno już nie widziałem

----------


## suj

> Przekladnia zmniejsza obroty a zwiększa moc.


A precyzyjnie rzecz ujmując zmianie obrotów towarzyszy zmiana momentu (w stopniu zależnym od przełożenia -> w przybliżeniu tyle razy ile zmniejszane są obroty, tylokrotnie rośnie moment). A przekłada to się na siłę skrawania. Mocy niestety nam przekładnia nie doda, a raczej ujmie (sprawność).

----------


## saikei2

> W ostateczności to i o beton też naostrzymy,tylko jak??
> Używam od kilku lat przystawki na wiertarkę do ostrzenia wierteł,zaden kamień się nie odkształca za każdym razem ostrzy tak samo.(spróbujcie "z ręki dobrze zaostrzyć np wiertło 2 mm)
> Jak dla mnie ta maszynka powinna sie spisywać równie dobrze.


Witam, chciałbym zapytać czy wie Pan może jak założyć taką ostrzałke na wiertarke? 
http://allegro.pl/ostrzalka-do-wiert...268250679.html
Bardzo prosiłbym o odpowiedź.

----------

